# Jazzuci tub recommendations



## TxBuilder (Nov 27, 2005)

I am going to install a new tub and wanted some comments on jazzuci tubs. I will assume they are safe however are they reliable or do they break down quite often? What brand(s) should I stay away from?


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2005)

Ours is a Jacuzzi ® brand. It's about 5 years old. We don't really use it that much but haven't had any problems with it. When we got it, one of the heater element flanges was cracked. They sent us a whole new element no questions asked. It's a nice unit, just don't have much time to use it. Maybe someday.


----------



## dukefan (Feb 24, 2006)

Isn't there a risk of getting electricuted with an jacuzzi tub? Could they fault and somehow mix the electric and water?


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 24, 2006)

According to the National Electrical Code, a jacuzzi tub is supposed to be on a Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter. This can be done with a special breaker at the electrical panel or at the tub with a 20 amp GFCI device. If a GFCI senses a short, It will trip (disconnect) the breaker or device.


----------



## Gary (Feb 24, 2006)

Not impossible I suppose, but highly improbible. Then there is (should be) a ground fault circuit to cut the power if there's a problem.


----------



## Gary (Feb 24, 2006)

You beat me to it Square Eye.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 24, 2006)

When installing the tub dont forget to make an access  panel to the GFCI and any pump motors that may need attention down the road.
Also follw manufacturers specs on cleaning these tubs regularly, if you dont you will end up with some really good "gunk" flowing in the tub when you hit those jets! This doesnt mean some bleach once and a while it means cleaners specified by you tub man.

Stay clean!! 
Brian


----------



## PaPaDan (Mar 12, 2006)

I remodeled our bathroom about 8 years ago and installed an American Standard Jaccuzi type tub. It was easy to install with building a surround with removable panels to get to the GFCI and pump. As for cleaning the insides of the jets and pumps, my wife just takes a bubble bath about once a week and then rinses out the jets. This unit does not have heaters built into it and it is just slightly larger than a standard tub, mostly deeper. In the 8 years we have had it it averages about 9 uses per week ( my wife is disabled due to severe back problems) and we have not had a single problem or even opened the access panels on it. If something happened to it today, I would replace it with another Americam standard just like it. Now about the bathroom remodel I did, do not even think about asking me about the water saver toilet I installed then. Don't know the brand name of it but it got replaced 3 years ago. Have an A.S. now that is much better.


----------



## WildBilly (Sep 3, 2006)

I recomend My-sauna.com they have modern designs, massage bath tubs Computerized showers, saunas, and hot tubs.http://www.my-sauna.com  They have many different styles of jacuzzis so you dont have the typical gerneric looking bathroom.


----------

